# Nature break--serious question



## cpecrivaine

So I have always wanted to ask other female cyclists this question, and since I have no shame I will gladly post it in a public forum. On long rides, when/where/how do you pee? I'm sick of guys just slowing down and peeing right on the bike. So what advantage to we have--honed GPS to public restrooms? Give me solutions! :blush2:


----------



## jorgy

I use bathrooms, usually at little parks I pass along the way.


----------



## allison

Public restrooms. Though I've had rides where that isn't an option. Luckily I'm a mountain biker also, so I'm somewhat adept at finding bushes or trees to hide behind, and sometimes it gets to the point where I honestly just don't care


----------



## il sogno

Public restrooms. Though I've been known to use a bush/tree.


----------



## cpecrivaine

Has anyone tried the GoGirl?


----------



## LauraM

Had to google that one. Seems like it would be more trouble than it would be worth while cycling. I do as others have mentioned above . . . find a public restroom or bush.

But I do wonder what the Pro women do during long races . . .


----------



## mybluebike

I carry TP and hope for cover if no public bathrooms are available. And don't wear bibs on really long rides...


----------



## CoffeeBean2

mybluebike said:


> I carry TP and hope for cover if no public bathrooms are available. And don't wear bibs on really long rides...


A couple women's bib shorts manufacturers have "drop tail" bib shorts - Pearl Izumi comes to mind. I think Andrea, who usually posts in the Lounge, swears by them.


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I like PI's drop tail, though they still take some finessing. I'm not sure who designed the tiny opening on the back of those things....probably a man!


----------



## theBreeze

I know where every decent public restroom is on my usual routes, though trees/bushes are sometimes necessary. This can be pretty challenging in New Mexico. I have been known to sneak around to the back of remote buildings in a pinch.

The group rides I join generally have "female- friendly" stops. thopug that may mean his and hers trees.


----------



## Hanks

*You won't see me on that guys wheel!*



cpecrivaine said:


> So I have always wanted to ask other female cyclists this question, and since I have no shame I will gladly post it in a public forum. On long rides, when/where/how do you pee? I'm sick of guys just slowing down and peeing right on the bike. So what advantage to we have--honed GPS to public restrooms? Give me solutions! :blush2:


That's disgusting! May the uric acid eat right through his chain!


----------



## kbwh

The Selle SMP bib shorts might win the curiosity price









SMP shorts

and I guess it should only be used with a Selle SMP saddle










but it might have some merit.


----------



## Shaba

Ha ha, too funny: your comment about using it with the saddle! I always find a bathroom. That's the life of a lady biker. Besides, the paths around me are too populated to go behind a tree.


----------



## kbwh

Haha, that was uintentionally funny! I was thinking that it would be a bad idea to sit on a zipper...


----------



## lk1965

I have never had to resort to using bushes or trees. I know where all of the gas stations/public restrooms/porta potties are on our routes, so we are usually never too far away from a toilet of some sort.


----------



## Kernyl

LauraM said:


> Had to google that one. Seems like it would be more trouble than it would be worth while cycling. I do as others have mentioned above . . . find a public restroom or bush.
> 
> But I do wonder what the Pro women do during long races . . .


They all form a pact and stop at the same time. Seriously.
I used to work for Mavic and one of the poor young neutral support guys on one of his first races, ran out into a field of women peeing, thinking there had been some big crash or something. Poor thing was sooooo embarrassed!


----------



## JayTee

il sogno said:


> Public restrooms. Though I've been known to use a bush/tree.




This. And if you are in a place with just super low sagebrush ... well ... Moons Over My Hammy. Done that too.


----------



## sarals

Public bathroom; in desperation, bushes and/or trees. Not so funny story (yes, it happened to me) - watch out for POISON OAK. I don't need to tell you the punch line. Three other gals and yours truly got a nasty case when we stopped for a break in the boonies one afternoon - we didn't see the leaves, because they weren't there - just vines (it was early winter). My case was so bad I had to have cortisone injections. Thankfully, my lady bits were okay, but the back of my legs, my butt - O M G.....


----------



## freighttraininguphill

sarals said:


> Public bathroom; in desperation, bushes and/or trees. Not so funny story (yes, it happened to me) - watch out for POISON OAK. I don't need to tell you the punch line. Three other gals and yours truly got a nasty case when we stopped for a break in the boonies one afternoon - we didn't see the leaves, because they weren't there - just vines (it was early winter). My case was so bad I had to have cortisone injections. Thankfully, my lady bits were okay, but the back of my legs, my butt - O M G.....


Yikes! Something I'll have to keep in mind if and when I return to mountain biking (hopefully soon!). It would be nice to have an occasional ride where I don't have to worry about motorists or hear their racket.

Back to the subject of bathroom breaks, I really wish the human female body was designed better. The male body gets stronger muscles, bigger lungs, and a clean and sanitary way to go #1. We are stuck with a messy, cumbersome way to do the same without a bathroom nearby. Speaking of messy, being stuck with periods is another poor design. Too bad the human body can't get a firmware update to address all these issues. :lol: Eliminating weight gain would be another nice upgrade I would gladly pay to have.

So far, my solution has been to go right before my ride and/or ride where there are bathrooms.


----------



## Firefly911

freighttraininguphill said:


> Yikes! Something I'll have to keep in mind if and when I return to mountain biking (hopefully soon!). It would be nice to have an occasional ride where I don't have to worry about motorists or hear their racket.
> 
> Back to the subject of bathroom breaks, I really wish the human female body was designed better. The male body gets stronger muscles, bigger lungs, and a clean and sanitary way to go #1. We are stuck with a messy, cumbersome way to do the same without a bathroom nearby. Speaking of messy, being stuck with periods is another poor design. Too bad the human body can't get a firmware update to address all these issues. :lol: Eliminating weight gain would be another nice upgrade I would gladly pay to have.
> 
> So far, my solution has been to go right before my ride and/or ride where there are bathrooms.


LOL....and I agree with every bit of it!!! Doesn't seem fair sometimes.


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I updated my firmware by switching to Seasonique. One period during the summer months...thank you modern medicine


----------



## sarals

I updated my firmware by passing through menopause! Wait - is that an update? Welllll....no more periods, anyway....


----------



## Firefly911

Ya'll are cracking me up!! Guess I've had the firmware update as well....for the better! lol


----------



## Rapunzara

As a newcomer, I thought this would all be boring race stuff...you have all proved me wrong...hahahahaha!! Funny stuff! 

(I plan my routes to go near at least a gas station I know has a restroom, though my hydration usually lacks so I don't go as much as I "should")

And major firmware update some years ago here as well! =D


----------



## arginGEM

I used a Freshette (Female urinal) when I was hiking, but I have a hard time with the shorts. I will look into the bids. I found the Freshette a REI.


----------



## Wangythewombat

Funny girls. I must ask though, how often are you going?? I only stop on rides 4 hrs or more normally. My husband stops every hour, must have a problem!


----------



## il sogno

Wangythewombat said:


> Funny girls. I must ask though, how often are you going?? I only stop on rides 4 hrs or more normally. My husband stops every hour, must have a problem!


Me too. I only stop on rides that are 3+ hours long.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

I'm still trying to figure not only why a man would pee while on his bike, but how?!


----------



## tdietz87

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I'm still trying to figure not only why a man would pee while on his bike, but how?!


I've wondered the same thing! I googled this video of a race snippet Bicycle Pee Break - YouTube


----------



## Drummerboy1975

tdietz87 said:


> I've wondered the same thing! I googled this video of a race snippet Bicycle Pee Break - YouTube


I wouldn't have a problem doing that, but I would be afraid of getting caught in the spokes.


----------



## tlg

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I wouldn't have a problem doing that, but I would be afraid of getting caught in the spokes.


Chainring teeth are much more dangerous!


----------

